# Help me in buying a new notebook



## aku (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive decided to get a new laptop as my b'day present (in advance.. lol).
and i want the best bang for my buck!.. i want to go for a >=50k lappy.
at first i thot abt goin for a MacBook but i want a >=15inch screen and MacBook Pro is way outta my reach.
Ive gone thru the digit laptop shoot out (Oct 06).
but its been nearly seven long months.. dat makes it quite old...
so ur valuable suggestions is wat im lukin forward to.. tx in advance.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2007)

u can get a good enuf macbook in abt 60k.. But forget macbook pros


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 12, 2007)

The HP Pavilion dv2214TU seems pretty decent for around 50k.Got ir for a friend recently and it owns.But it has a 14.1” Display.Also the checkout the Dell Inspiron 6400.


----------



## nepcker (Apr 12, 2007)

Go for the MacBook ... it's the best.


----------



## desh2s (Apr 12, 2007)

go for dell inspiron 6400. you can configure the lappy at dell's website with your own specifications and choices.


----------



## aku (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah,i've already considered inspiron6400 as an option.
Thoug its got the best config in its range..
But its a looser when it comes to looks.

Wat about compaq notebooks?And wat about acer?

I kno macbook is a very beautiful machine.. But its config and price ratio is not somethin dat i like. More ova i'll be working on c# and vb, so windows is a must.

Btw does dell provide any installation or recovery cd/dvd with it?

Yeah,i've already considered inspiron6400 as an option.
Thoug its got the best config in its range..
But its a looser when it comes to looks.

Wat about compaq notebooks?And wat about acer?

I kno macbook is a very beautiful machine.. But its config and price ratio is not somethin dat i like. More ova i'll be working on c# and vb, so windows is a must.

Btw does dell provide any installation or recovery cd/dvd with it?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 12, 2007)

go for Asus F3JC, check ou its cool, with good specs,core duo 2gz procy,2gb ram 120gb hdd, Nvidia GeForce Go 7300GPU onboard 15.4" screen TPM Chip,Bluetooth,3 in 1 card reader, gigabit ethernewt, i.3 Mp webcam with inbuilt sppeaker and also Dvi port. Have look of it.


----------



## aku (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah,i've already considered inspiron6400 as an option.
Thoug its got the best config in its range..
But its a looser when it comes to looks.

Wat about compaq notebooks?And wat about acer?

I kno macbook is a very beautiful machine.. But its config and price ratio is not somethin dat i like. More ova i'll be working on c# and vb, so windows is a must.

Btw does dell provide any installation or recovery cd/dvd with it?


----------



## desh2s (Apr 12, 2007)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> Yeah,i've already considered inspiron6400 as an option.
> Thoug its got the best config in its range..
> But its a looser when it comes to looks.
> 
> ...



What exactly you want ... looks or performance.
when it comes to usage .. looks doesn't matter at all. I have a powerful system yet I have white drives in a black cabinet.(since I boughtthat system 3 years back and still I am able to play NFSC and all high end games.)

whenever someone see my system. he talks about looks and when he uses the system, he will quite impressed by the performance.

So forget about the looks and go for performance. go for dell inspiron.
And if you really want looks also then go for Dell Precision notebooks.

Yes you can get a recovery CD with dell laptops.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2007)

u can install windows on macbook via bootcamp or on parallels... so thats not a problem...
btw checkout compaq v6112au and dell inspiron 6400 or even dell xps m1210


----------



## sivarap (Apr 12, 2007)

XPS1210 is a monster...in both performance and cost....

BTW...is it possible to upgrade proccy later?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 12, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> XPS1210 is a monster...in both performance and cost....
> 
> BTW...is it possible to upgrade proccy later?


 
most probabley not.


----------



## anandk (Apr 12, 2007)

desh2s said:
			
		

> What exactly you want ... looks or performance.


evryone wants both ! whter its a lappy or a car or a girlfriend or a wife 

check out hp6226 or ofcourse dellinspiron6400, btw !


----------



## nepcker (Apr 13, 2007)

> Yeah,i've already considered inspiron6400 as an option.
> Thoug its got the best config in its range..
> But its a looser when it comes to looks.
> 
> ...


MacBooks have been designed beautifully, with attention given even to the most minute details. ( Check *www.apple.com/macbook/design.html )

Though macs are costlier as compared to others, the MacBooks are priced quite right. As an added info, 60% of all macs sold are now MacBooks.

And you can run *all* x86 OSes (Windows XP / Windows Vista / Different flavours of Linux / Mac OS X). The mac's the only system to do so.

If you're going to buy a MacBook, I'd recommend you to wait till Mac OS X v10.5 "Leopard" ships and save some money for the OS upgrade, as Leopard will have better integration with Windows Vista.

As for the Dell, I think they have the worst support of all. They don't include the required CDs/DVDs with their machines.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Apr 13, 2007)

me buying hp dv9222tx on thursday for 67k

 17" at 1440x900, 160 gb hdd, 1gb ram t5200 1.6ghz and geforce go 7600 and vista home premium

try hp dv6226 tx for 61. 120gb, 1gb, 15.4 wsxga, vista home premium


----------



## akkies_2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

What is the memory of the Nvidia 7400 graphics card in HP dv6226. I'm planning to buy it or Sony Vaio C25. I guess the one in Sony Vaio has 64 mb dedicated. What about this one?

What games could be run without much problems on these two? Any sort of help would do. I guess if Far Cry could run without problem at 1024*768 with low AA, AF, most would run fine.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Apr 22, 2007)

hey, whats ur budget? and how mucch r u getiing the 6226tx for?

if u can try using the laptop once at the showroom and they havenet connection, try going to www.systemrequirementslab.com and test what ever games u wanna play. it just downloads a small activex control. and its very hellpful. 

i recently bought a dv9222tx for 67k in pune. 17", 160gb hdd, 7600 go 256mb, vista home premium and 1.6ghz core 2 t5200 @533 mhz and 1gb ram. 

and i am playing my fav. nfs most wanted at full settings and max resolution, smoothly. and also age of empirres 3 with all max except AA.

so try the website first if ucan. i think 7400 has shared memory.


----------



## Glay Kent (Apr 23, 2007)

personally i would suggest u to search yourself.
go to www.hpindia.com    /  www.dell.co.in


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 31, 2007)

*sony vaio my choice but have few problems*

I've finally purchased Sony vaio vgn-c25g...... great looks..... 1.6 ghz core2duo, 1gb RAM, 80gb HDD, nvidia geforce 7400 with 64mb(dedicated)+255mb(shared), windows vista....

the problem is that fifa06 doesnt run smoothly, very laggy...... keys dont work for games where u hv to press more than 3-4 keys at the same time like in fifa or cricket07........

i thought it was a good config but splinter cell double agent demo didn't work.......

flight simulator x delux edition worked great with visual settings on the higher side...... havent tried with gamepad though......

i'm not sure if it is due to lack of hardware config or windows vista........ i know 64mb dedicated is less but i've read that additional 255mb shared makes up for it with ddr2 RAM........ moreover, even in benchmarks, the card is way better than X300 SE 128 mb that i'm using on my HP Pavilion PC......

i'll try to install windows xp, *anyone has any knowledge if vaio restricts such installation*?

_please dont post saying laptops r not for gaming_...... thats an individual choice and i'll anyways be using a gamepad or separate keyboard/mouse.......

Any other advice would be deeply appreciated.....


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello Dudes!!
I m not able to decide on Macbook and Dell Inspiron E1505 
Since the price in India r higher as compared to US so I m planning to get frm US  but getting confused over two. PLzz suggest me one of these config 

Macbook: 2.16Ghz Intel C2D(4MB L2 Cache), 1GB RAM, 120GB HDD, 8X DVD/RW,gigabit ethernet,Airport Extreme(802.11n),13.3" screen, built-in iSight camera, Apple remote, Intel GMA 950,Weight - 2.32 Kg, upto 6 hr battery backup,Mac OSX 10.4, Apple protection plan with 3 year global repair warranty .( Optional 2gb ram-> +$157)
Price: $1382(After education discount)

Dell Inspiron E1505: 1.73Ghz Intel C2D(2MB L2 Cache), 2GB RAM, 120GB HDD, 24X Combo drive,10/100 ethernet card, Wifi card,15.4" Screen, 256MB ATI Raedon card, weight- 3.2kg,upto 3hr battery,MS Vista Home Premium , 2 yr In-Home Service, Parts + Labor - Next Business Day.( Can't customise it anymore)
Price: $1150

Though Dell is cheap but its bulky , while macbook is costly but its light & compact.
Kindly recommend me . I m a developer & not a heavy gamer, want a light notebook that can help me in my work.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 4, 2007)

^^ 13" screen can task the eyes, think over it.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

But you get portability, which is what a notebook is all about.


----------

